# howto - Gentoo on a centrino laptop (gateway 450X)

## Sequentious

Note 1: I am unsure whether this should be in documentation, or in hardware and laptops. I am not double posting, mods feel free to move it as neccessary.

Note 2: html version availiable from http://www.cidesign.ca/~chris/gentoo-centrino/ . Please don't hit my home server unless you are wget'ing it for your own purposes.

Note 3: I would appreciate feedback.

Introduction

The purpose of this document is to document my experiences running Linux (specifically, Gentoo Linux) on a Gateway 450X notebook. There is relatively little documentation online covering these, and similar notebooks.

These are the specs for the machine:

```
    * CPU: Pentium M

    * Memory: 256M DDR (266MHz)

    * Video: ATI Radeon 7500 Mobility (M7) 32M

    * Screen: 15" TFT - 1400x1050

    * Hard Disk: 30G 4200RPM

    * Sound: 82801DB AC'97

    * Optical: 24x10x24x CD-RW + 8X DVD-ROM Combo Drive (removable)

    * Media: Removable 'Memory Card' reader

    * Input:

          o Synaptics touchpad

          o Rather nice notebook keyboard

    * Networking and Modems:

          o Integrated Ethernet

          o Integrated Intel PRO/Wireless 2100

          o Integrated Intel 82801DB AC'97 Modem

    * Ports and Expansion:

          o 2x PCMCIA Type II (cardbus) slots

          o 2x USB 2.0 ports

          o 1x IEEE 1394 (Firewire)

          o 1x Speaker out, 1x Line in, 1x Microphone in

          o 1x Serial

          o 1x Parallel

          o 1x Monitor

          o 1x Video Out

          o 1x ps/2 in (mouse or keyboard)
```

For convenience, here is the output of lspci and the contents of /proc/cpuinfo. Please feel free to ask if you wish more information.

Installation

The first thing I did was scale back window's NTFS partition to 15G. This left approx 15G for Gentoo (actual: 13 or so). I did this through Partition Magic from Windows. NTFS is very difficult to work with, I may look into switching to FAT32. I have heard success stories of using ntfsresize, but did not try it myself.

The install was done with a Gentoo Linux 1.4rc4 livecd and stage 1 tarball. These tarballs contain gcc 3.2.2, which has known bugs which generate invalid SSE2 instructions. For the bootstrap, cpu type must be set to pentium3.

Stage 1

Here are the changes I made in make.conf.

NOTE: The CFLAGS in particular are a little nuts, feel free to drop everything after -pipe. Also, ~x86 is known to break from time to time. I suggest not changing ACCEPT_KEYWORDS.

```
USE="X dvd gtk2 gtk -arts -kde -qt -gpm"

   CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -fprefetch-loop-arrays"

   CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

   ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

Following the install instructions, partitioning and bootstrapping went smoothly. This took under two hours, but I already had all source downloaded.

NOTE: I realize a pentium-m is not a pentium 4, or even a pentium 3 for that matter.

Stage 2

Type `emerge system` at this stage. That is pretty much it, unless you are starting here.

`gcc -v` still reported being gcc 3.2.2, so I did not enable any advanced features such as sse2. gcc 3.2.3 (and newer releases such as 3.3) fix the sse2 bugs. It may be possible to set -march=pentium4 when the tarballs are updated. I will also be switching once the system is completed.

This took just under an hour. Again, expect longer if you must download source.

Stage 3

It is mentionned in the install docs that you sync portage again, and update if neccessary.

Kernel

I used the latest -ac sources kernel, version 2.4.22-pre3-ac1. I chose this kernel for the ACPI patches. Enabling ACPI thermal support is very important. I also enabled MTRR and AGPGART, but disabled dri. The dri code is too old in 2.4 kernels and won't work with xfree 4.3.0.

With a few kernels, I had to compile agpgart as a module, and pass the "try_agp_unsupported=1" flag with it. the -ac sources fixes this, i believe, but I left it in my modules_autoload.

Post-Stage 3

By this point I had rebooted, and was running from my new base system.

xfree86

The only issue I have with video is the radeon driver. Unfortunately, with the radeon 7500 you are limited to only the xfree implementation. This is not a bad thing, as dri accelleration is possible with this driver. However, it doesnt support some proprietary things that the ati binary drivers support (S3TC, etc). So basically, this means no UT2003. But you still get a mean tuxracer, and reportedly Neverwinter Nights as well.

I told portage to merge fluxbox, so I could have a workable X system to play with. After that completed, I ran `X -configure` to get a basic XF86Config file, just as the instructions stated. X ran fine, detected display properly (no need to set modes).

I want accellerated opengl, so I now decided to look at dri. Gentoo has a package called xfree-drm that provides the latest kernel modules. I installed this module, and put 'radeon' in my modules.autoload. I also added a few things to my XF86Config for DRI, as well as some other minor customizations (second mouse, etc).

You can see a diff against the original generated XF86Config file.

Also, X compiled in about an hour, maybe a little less. I was impressed.

Hardware Rundown

CPU: Pentium M

With ACPI patches, cpu frequency scaling, and thermal-activated fan work great. The fan doesnt seem to come on until about 67 degrees, and it shuts off after bringing the system down to about 62.

```
cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
```

Displays system (cpu?) temperature.

```
cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/performance
```

Displays CPU frequency states. State names are P0, P1, and so on. To switch the CPU to state Px, you would

echo x > /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/performance

ATI Radeon 7500 Mobility (M7) 32M

Video works good with dri.

30G 4200RPM

Working in udma5 with dma enabled.

```
sbatellite root # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

Timing buffer-cache reads: 1524 MB in 2.00 seconds = 762.00 MB/sec

Timing buffered disk reads: 62 MB in 3.09 seconds = 20.06 MB/sec
```

Intel 82801DB AC'97

Works great with OSS. Have not yet tried ALSA.

24x10x24x CD-RW + 8X DVD-ROM Combo Drive

Works fine as a dvd and cd reader, but I have not tried to burn any cds. I will update this shortly with some attempts.

Also, I will be trying to burn using the ATAPI capabilities of cdrecord, rather than ide-scsi.

Removable 'Memory Card' reader

Untested.

Synaptics touchpad

Works okay. Unable to get scroll buttons working, but discovered ability to double tap and drag. Double-tap on a scroll-bar, holding your finger on the pad with the second tap, and drag finger to the edge of the touchpad. The cursor will keep scrolling. Great feature.. and if it's a bug, it's still one hell of a feature.

Rather nice notebook keyboard

The keyboard works fine. Status and brightness functions seem to be implemented in the bios, and provide a tiny OSD. Volume keys send unhandled keycodes, and ~/.Xmodmap picks them up fine. The suspend function sends an acpi event acpid can capture. My favorite is the help function button. Holding Fn and F1 causes a special help function, which is, of course, hardwired to represent F1  :Smile: 

There are four quick-launch keys. The Mail and Web keys are no problem, and can be grabbed via .Xmodmap. The help key is hardwired to F1, much like the help function key. The 'system' launch key seems to be sending the keycode for the letter 'e'. I cannot explain.

Integrated Intel PRO/Wireless 2100

It doesnt even pretend to even partly want to work. Intel is being a pain and wavering on their linux support for this device. I am considering shopping around for a cisco aironet 35x-based minipci card.

Integrated Intel 82801DB AC'97 Modem

Untested thus far.

2x PCMCIA Type II (cardbus) slots

Seems to be working, but I have no pcmcia devices.

2x USB 2.0 ports

Seems to be working, but my only USB devices are usb 1.1 compliant. Those work, anyway.

1x IEEE 1394 (Firewire)

Seems to be working, but is untested. I don't even know anybody with firewire devices.

----------

## wilburpan

Thanks for the extensive report.  Two questions:

1. Based on the length of time it took you to compile the stages and your kernel, do you have an estimate of the equivalent speed of a P3 or P4 CPU to your Centrino?

2. It seems to me that the advantage of a Centrino laptop is the more efficient CPU and the integrated wireless networking.  Since there does not to be any support for the wireless networking anytime soon, and since it seems to me that whether you set your CFLAG to -march=pentium3 or pentium4 neither setting is really optimized for a Centrino processor, is there any advantage to getting a Centrino notebook to run Linux on at this point in time?

----------

## Sequentious

 *wilburpan wrote:*   

> Thanks for the extensive report.  Two questions:
> 
> 1. Based on the length of time it took you to compile the stages and your kernel, do you have an estimate of the equivalent speed of a P3 or P4 CPU to your Centrino?

 

Well, it was noticably faster than my 1.2GHz athlon-tbird as far as compiling goes. This, however, is not a good comparison. My desktop does not have ddr memory, and there are other differences that could affect comparison results. I have not compiled xfree on my desktop in a long time, but I seem to remember it taking much longer than an hour. Perhaps that is something I will do, comparative compiling.

 *wilburpan wrote:*   

> 2. It seems to me that the advantage of a Centrino laptop is the more efficient CPU and the integrated wireless networking.  Since there does not to be any support for the wireless networking anytime soon, and since it seems to me that whether you set your CFLAG to -march=pentium3 or pentium4 neither setting is really optimized for a Centrino processor, is there any advantage to getting a Centrino notebook to run Linux on at this point in time?

 

On the temperature side of things, its great. It still got hot while compiling, but under normal use, it is barely warmer than room temperature. It is also usually silent, as there are no fans running on the machine until it hits about 67 degrees. This is in contrast with the p4 laptops I looked at that almost always had the fan spinning (just slower). I have it sitting on my lap right now, but there is one design issue, and im not sure if it is unique to this model: The air intakes are on the bottom of the unit, right in the perfect place to get smushed against a leg, or get smothered when sitting on something soft.

I've been on the battery for around 1.5 hours, and it is still at 50%. During that time, I compiled a bunch of things as well. I still need to do some formal battery life tests (keeping track of everything I do).

----------

## helmers

About the synaptics touchpad...

I've got one on my older laptop, and by grabbing some better drivers[1]

you can get scrollbars going by just "sliding" you finger across the right

side or bottom of the touchpad. You need to configre the XF86Config though,

as the defaults are a bit too "jumpy", at least on my box.

[1]

http://www.compass.com/synaptics/

----------

## htj

 *Sequentious wrote:*   

>  *wilburpan wrote:*   Thanks for the extensive report.  Two questions:
> 
> 1. Based on the length of time it took you to compile the stages and your kernel, do you have an estimate of the equivalent speed of a P3 or P4 CPU to your Centrino? 
> 
> Well, it was noticably faster than my 1.2GHz athlon-tbird as far as compiling goes. This, however, is not a good comparison. My desktop does not have ddr memory, and there are other differences that could affect comparison results. I have not compiled xfree on my desktop in a long time, but I seem to remember it taking much longer than an hour. Perhaps that is something I will do, comparative compiling.
> ...

 

Hi. I have an 1.4 Ghz Pentium M. Its about the same speed as a P4M 2.0 Ghz, but much less noisier and doesnt generate very much heat  :Smile: . I dont have any numbers against non-mobile cpu's, but i would guess that its something about a 1.6 - 1.8 ghz P4. Just guessing though.

----------

## Brandy

Moved from Hardware & Laptops to Documentation, Tips & Tricks.

----------

## Inte

 *Sequentious wrote:*   

> NOTE: The CFLAGS in particular are a little nuts, feel free to drop everything after -pipe. Also, ~x86 is known to break from time to time. I suggest not changing ACCEPT_KEYWORDS.
> 
> ```
> USE="X dvd gtk2 gtk -arts -kde -qt -gpm"
> 
> ...

 

I'm a total Gentoo newbie and installed it failure free. I've used the gentoo-sources on my IBM Thinkpad R40 (Pentium M 1.5GHz, Model 2722-DG1) with the following settings:

```
USE="-3dfx -3dnow acpi alsa -apm -arts avi bonobo crypt cups dga dvd encode evo gb -gamma gif gnome gphoto2 gtk gtkhtml -i8x0 imap ipv6 java jpeg -kde -matrox mmx mozilla mpeg -nocardbus oggvorbis opengl oss pcmcia pdflib png pnp -qt -qtmt quicktime radeon -rage128 samba -sis slp sse sse2 ssl svga tiff truetype usb -voodoo3 X xinerama xmms xv"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -msse -msse2"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

It's the first time I read, that a Pentium M isn't a Pentium 4. Up to now it works great. At the moment I emerge x11-base/xfree without any failure.

-=Inte=-

----------

## ahr

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It's the first time I read, that a Pentium M isn't a Pentium 4. Up to now it works great. At the moment I emerge x11-base/xfree without any failure.
> 
> 

 

Pentium-M and Pentium 4-M are two different kinds of processor. Pentium-M is a processor optimized and devoted for laptops; less electrical power, less heating, more processor power while Pentium 4-M is basicly Pentium 4 "optmized" for laptops.

----------

## Inte

 *ahr wrote:*   

> Pentium-M and Pentium 4-M are two different kinds of processor. Pentium-M is a processor optimized and devoted for laptops; less electrical power, less heating, more processor power while Pentium 4-M is basicly Pentium 4 "optmized" for laptops.

 

You're absolutly right, but aren't the Pentium M's instructions downward compatible to the Pentium 4 (M)? Isn't the i586 instruction set not downward compatible to i486? I think it is.

-=Inte=-

----------

## ahr

 *Inte wrote:*   

> You're absolutly right, but aren't the Pentium M's instructions downward compatible to the Pentium 4 (M)? Isn't the i586 instruction set not downward compatible to i486? I think it is.

 

I'm not sure. Doesn't have to be. I find it unlikely that Pentium-M uses  100% same instructions as Pentium 4-M does.

----------

## xunil

The Pentium-M is based on the Pentium 3, not the Pentium 4. Benchmarks show that a Pentium-M systems perform *significantly* faster than than even desktop Pentium 4 systems of the same Hz rating (eg. a Pentium-M 1.5GHz laptop outperforms a Pentium 4 1.5Ghz desktop in raw CPU power). The same is true when comparing Pentium 3 and Pentium 4. In fact, there's a class-action lawsuit against Intel for their misleading labeling of the Pentium 4's power among other claims of false advertising.

The main differences between the Pentium-M and the Pentium 3 architecture is a 400MHz front-side bus, support for DDR RAM, and a much smaller electronic and thermal profile ie. the CPU requires less power and produces less heat.

----------

## TenPin

Sounds like a very linux friendly laptop to me. I'll be buying a laptop in 2 months time and I shall probably go for a Pentium-M. I know nothing of gateway but I have access to 2 Dell laptops and they are very nice.

I read a very interesting article somewhere about the Pentium-M and how its based on the P3 with concepts taken from the P4 and some new ideas that Intel won't even patent in case the competition catch on what they have done. They also commented that they were unsure how well it would scale as it doesn't have so many pipeline stages, anyway its not as if anyone really needs a 3Ghz laptop.

Its a pain how they won't release drivers for .11g cards. Is it possible to get any wireless .11g cards working at all under linux atm ?

----------

## xunil

The Intel Centrino wireless card (the model is 2100) is an 802.11b, not 802.11g card, but yes, it's very annoying.

----------

## Sequentious

Hey, I've got a few updates I would like to post, but I'm on vacation right now (and currently using the odd access point for email).

I'll quickly summarize some of what I need to add:

-2.5 cpufreq support is much much better than 2.5

-unable to get synaptics touchpad or framebuffer working in 2.5 though (anybody have any ideas).

-I'm using -march=pentium4 now without issue. (gcc 3.2.3, of course)

The pentium-m has sse2 support, which the pentium 3 does not. I believe that a pentium 4 is a closer match (although as stated, it is not a scaled down p4, nor a scaled up p3).

Sorry about posting some info and not replying in the topic. as I said, I'm on vacation right now. I'm currently in Vancouver, BC (I'm from London, ON). I've been on the road for a week, and this is the first access point I've come across that I can actually park at and use.  :Smile: 

----------

## Sargonas

I got alsa working no problem with this laptop (Gateway 450 ROG)

```

ALSA_CARDS="interl8x0" sudo emerge alsa-driver

```

Worked fine for me, unfortunately Im using gentoo-sources, which doesn't let agpart load, Im not sure how to pass try_agp_unsupported=1, and also having trouble getting pcmcia-cs to read my avaya wireless card, fails to load ds.o

Oh well off to the forums

----------

## Sequentious

 *Sesshomaru wrote:*   

> I got alsa working no problem with this laptop (Gateway 450 ROG)
> 
> ```
> 
> ALSA_CARDS="interl8x0" sudo emerge alsa-driver
> ...

 

Good to hear. My (muchly) updated howto is here.

Use a newer kernel than gentoo-sources. I've had success with gs-sources and ac-sources, which have support for agp on this chipset. So do the development-sources.

I had luck with pcmcia-cs, but I had to load yenta first, as the pcmcia-cs init script liked to not use that (load yenta before pcmcia)

----------

## Sargonas

Following part of your advise I updated kernels, I choose 2.4.22-ck1 ( I love con-based kernels! )  and got acpi working great now, and currently have gotten wireless working, I didnt have to load yenta just ds and it picked up everything from there I lsmod it and all that is loaded is:

pcmcia_core, ds, i82365, orinoco, orinoco_cs

and it works.  Also remerging xfree-drm fixed rendering 1500 FPS now!  Thanks for all your help and such an awesome guide!

----------

## Sequentious

I've only got 800 fps in glxgears! NOT FAIR  :Smile: 

i still get pretty good q3 frames, but nwn could definately use a boost

----------

## butters

Hey I have a Dell 500m centrino laptop running 2.6.0-test5-mm1 and almost everything is ironed out now (thanks in part to the 855patch BIOS call workaround for XFree86).  One issue I can't figure out:  As I run the 2.6 kernel series, I have module-init-tools installed, which I presume is a wrapper for modutils and is backwards compatible with the 2.4 kernels.  I also have modutils installed, since it is part of the latest "system" target for emerge.  When I emerge pcmcia-cs, it complains that my module loader version is 0.9.14 (version of module-init-tools), which it thinks is too old for my kernel (correctly probed).  It suggests upgrading to at least version 2.1.85 (the latest version of modutils is 2.4.25).

I took a look at the ebuild for module-init-tools, and it seems like it should identify itself as compatible with version 2.4.25 of modutils.  How do I get pcmcia-cs working with 2.6 and the new module loader package?

----------

## Sequentious

Well, afaik pcmcia-cs modules do not yet work with 2.6 kernels. But some of them (orinoco_cs, etc) are part of the 2.6 kernel now.

What I did was emerge pcmcia-cs with a 2.4 kernel (since I had one from install-time), then compile pcmcia and card specific modules with the kernel. I only have one card, a linksys 802.11b card that uses the orinoco_cs driver. If you need one that isnt in the kernel, you might need to do some googleing.

----------

## butters

yes there is complete support for my orinoco/hermes based wireless card in the kernel, you need pcmcia-cs as well.  I figured out one way to trick pcmcia-cs into emerging:

emerge unmerge module-init-tools

emerge modutils (even if modutils is already installed)

ln -s /usr/src/linux/include/config/modversions.h /usr/src/linux/include/linux

edit /usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h

find all occurrences of "u8" and replace with "u_int8_t"

emerge pcmcia-cs (it now works)

emerge unmerge modutils (not needed with 2.6.x)

emerge module-init-tools

Then make sure to compile hermes, orinoco, orinoco_cs, yenta_socket, ds, and pcmcia_core as modules, not straight in.

Add yenta_socket to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (which will load pcmcia_core as a dependency)

/etc/init.d/pcmcia takes care of loading ds, and then starts cardmgr . . .

But that's as far as I can get.  I get a message that says "Starting PCMCIA" and then the system hangs unrecoverably.  This is always repeatable.  My only idea now is to try compiling the kernel without either ACPI, local/io APIC, preempt, or one of the other usual suspects.

Basically cardmgr hangs when it starts, and I don't think it ever gets to the point of loading network device drivers.  And this is in spite of the stupid bugs maneuvered above.  In general I have been very happy with the 2.6.x kernels, this is the only remaining issue for me.

----------

## butters

yes there is complete support for my orinoco/hermes based wireless card in the kernel, you need pcmcia-cs as well.  I figured out one way to trick pcmcia-cs into emerging:

emerge unmerge module-init-tools

emerge modutils (even if modutils is already installed)

ln -s /usr/src/linux/include/config/modversions.h /usr/src/linux/include/linux

edit /usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h

find all occurrences of "u8" and replace with "u_int8_t"

emerge pcmcia-cs (it now works)

emerge unmerge modutils (not needed with 2.6.x)

emerge module-init-tools

Then make sure to compile hermes, orinoco, orinoco_cs, yenta_socket, ds, and pcmcia_core as modules, not straight in.

Add yenta_socket to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (which will load pcmcia_core as a dependency)

/etc/init.d/pcmcia takes care of loading ds, and then starts cardmgr . . .

But that's as far as I can get.  I get a message that says "Starting PCMCIA" and then the system hangs unrecoverably.  This is always repeatable.  My only idea now is to try compiling the kernel without either ACPI, local/io APIC, preempt, or one of the other usual suspects.

Basically cardmgr hangs when it starts, and I don't think it ever gets to the point of loading network device drivers.  And this is in spite of the stupid bugs maneuvered above.  In general I have been very happy with the 2.6.x kernels, this is the only remaining issue for me.

----------

## Sequentious

 *butters wrote:*   

> yes there is complete support for my orinoco/hermes based wireless card in the kernel, you need pcmcia-cs as well.  I figured out one way to trick pcmcia-cs into emerging:

 

Yes, you do still need the utilities from that package. I had one lying around from a 2.4 kernel still. I still install with a 2.4 until my system is running.

 *butters wrote:*   

> emerge unmerge module-init-tools
> 
> emerge modutils (even if modutils is already installed)
> 
> ln -s /usr/src/linux/include/config/modversions.h /usr/src/linux/include/linux
> ...

 

I also needed yenta, but instead of putting it in the autoload for boot, i edited the /etc/conf.d/pcmcia file and set this:

```
PCIC="yenta_socket"
```

That way the pcmcia init script loads it.

Also, try turning off apic. I have had nothing but headaches with apic support in the kernel (Machine hard locks when changing screen brightness, for example). It was a pain when one needed apic for acpi support for a few kernel tests there.

Have you tried doing everything manually?

```
modprobe yenta_socket

modprobe ds

modprobe orinoco_cs
```

----------

## TinheadNed

For synaptics touchpads don't forget to ensure the version of Xfree you're using has the synaptics drivers in (gentoo patches them in).  Compile in event support in the input section of the kernel.  And if you're using Andrew Morton's patchset (mm-sources), there's synaptics support built into the kernel, although I don't think it does much extra - but it does fix some apparent problems with using software suspend.

Until I dropped my laptop and totally borked it last week I had a touchpad working under a 2.6 kernel.

----------

## butters

I fixed it: deleting the line scanning ioports 0x8xxx in /etc/pcmcia/config.opts, I should have found that earlier.

I got both my USB mouse and the touchpad working with imps/2 in XFree86.  However, I did compile support for synaptics into my kernel.

I now have everything working that should be working.  This would be the first time I have ever been able to say that about a linux system.  That's mostly my bad luck, though :)

----------

## Sequentious

 *butters wrote:*   

> I fixed it: deleting the line scanning ioports 0x8xxx in /etc/pcmcia/config.opts, I should have found that earlier.
> 
> I got both my USB mouse and the touchpad working with imps/2 in XFree86.  However, I did compile support for synaptics into my kernel.
> 
> I now have everything working that should be working.  This would be the first time I have ever been able to say that about a linux system.  That's mostly my bad luck, though 

 

On my machine, the ps/2 compatability of the touchpad doesnt seem to work (whether this was a 2.4 feature or a 2.6 bug, I am unsure), but it does work through the event interface mentionned earlier. I actually never got my scroll buttons working in the imps/2 mode on 2.4, but did with the synaptics xfree driver with event on 2.6.

I am fairly lucky with this laptop in that I've had harder times with certain desktop components, which is pretty good as I have never messed with pcmcia, dri, or anything with power-management before. I still would like to get my card reader working, and be able to hot-swap my cd drive, but that is for later.

Glad to hear the 500m works fine. You might consider writing down anything concerning difficulties you've had and submit them to Werner at tuxmobil.org. He's graciously hosted my howto, and I notice there is no 500m-specific information on his centrino page at all.

----------

